# Mt. Creek Makeover



## Guest (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello out there to all of you gnar dogs. Anyways, just wanted to let everyone know about the new changes coming to Mountain Creek Resort in Vernon, NJ. Yes that was not a typo, I said New Jersey. This year Mountain Creek will be converting an entire 2 peaks of its resort area into 100% top to bottom terrain park. The superpipe will still remain on the main peak (vernon), but all jibs and hits will now be on South Peak and Bear Peak. This will add up to over 60 acres of dedicated terrain park, making it the largest terrain park on the East Coast, USA. Still not convinced? The qualifying runs for the 2006 Olympic Snowboard team was held at the Mountain Creek Superpipe. Oh and one other fun fact. You may have heard about this guy named Danny Kaas? Well my friends he did most of his riding in his younger days at Mountain Creek as a New Jersey native, and even stopped by last season with the Grenade Strikes Back Tour.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2007)

I cant wait for this year its going to be sick
creek only an hour and a half from where i live so ill be giong up every weekend


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

too bad we won't be getting snow in jersey till january. =\


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

Hell yea creeks gunna be legit. Biggest terrain park in the east and new snow making so that we can ride before like valentines day.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

cant wait... i havent been to mt creek in forever, but def will be going back this year...


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

NJ SHREDDER 28 said:


> Hell yea creeks gunna be legit. Biggest terrain park in the east and new snow making so that we can ride before like valentines day.


That's assuming that it gets cold enough to make snow before valentines day.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

belleayre opens 11-10... or supposidly it does. these past few days have been frigid so i'm hopeful due to the fact that it has an elevation that's actually worth mentioning. mt. creek.... not so much. and what's teh deal with the $400 pre-season tag on the season passes? i guess it's comprable to other places, but i'm used to getting the $250 deal. =\


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> That's assuming that it gets cold enough to make snow before valentines day.


You know the east too well my friend


----------

